# Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster



## koifischfan (26. März 2011)

Ich komme gerade ins Forum und werde doch von dem Symbol eines geschlossenen Threads angezogen. Ich dachte, ach du Ka..., was ist passiert?

Aber der schwarze Balken? Macht doch stattdessen ein gelbes Schloß.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Aber der schwarze Balken? Macht doch stattdessen ein gelbes Schloß.



Ist doch Eier wie Käse 

Wir müssen hier auch sparen (Finanzkrise und so).
D.h neue Schlösser sind erstmal Mangelware..zuerst müssen die alten verrosteten verwendet werden 

Der schwarze Balkon steht halt zur Abschreckung....oder man(n) interpretiert selbst was hinein


----------



## Christine (27. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*

 Ach herrje - wenn Du sonst keine Sorgen hast 

Ausserdem hat Daniel recht - Sparmaßnahmen!


----------



## Joachim (27. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*

Moin,

kann unseren beiden Mods nur beipflichten ... 

Ganz nebenbei - wir sind seit 2 Wochen jeden Tag (jeden!) von früh bis spät aufm Acker (müsste auch schon wieder draußen sein)  und ein Ende ist bislang nicht in Sicht ... von daher stehen die Karten schlecht fürn neues Icon, sagen wir, vor Herbst 2011.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*



Joachim schrieb:


> ...von daher stehen die Karten schlecht fürn neues Icon, sagen wir, vor Herbst 2011.



Falls wir das bis dahin überleben mit den alten auszukommen sind wir echt gut 

Ist doch schon über Jahre so...stört doch nich


----------



## Joachim (27. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*

Na zum Glück ists bei uns nicht all zu oft in Benutzung, so das die Grenzwerte dafür nicht unzulässig überschritten werden und einklagbare Folgeschäden somit auszuschließen sind ...


----------



## AMR (27. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*



Joachim schrieb:


> Na zum Glück ists bei uns nicht all zu oft in Benutzung, so das die Grenzwerte dafür nicht unzulässig überschritten werden und einklagbare Folgeschäden somit auszuschließen sind ...



höhö


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*



Joachim schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Ganz nebenbei - wir sind seit 2 Wochen jeden Tag (jeden!) von früh bis spät aufm Acker (müsste auch schon wieder draußen sein)  und ein Ende ist bislang nicht in Sicht ... von daher stehen die Karten schlecht fürn neues Icon, sagen wir, vor Herbst 2011.



und ich dachte der trecker zottelt den janzen tag per gps auf dem acker rum und du sÖrfst auf der furche?
hm der job doch nicht so toll  aber vollgetankt wuerde ich dir das mal 1-100h abnehmen 

gruss lao


----------



## Pammler (31. März 2011)

*AW: Geschlossen-Symbol ist sehr düster*

[OT]Wäre doch auch ein wackelndes "GESCHLOSSEN" Schild mit Fischen drauf ganz niedlich.[/OT]

Mal ehrlich, ist das nicht egal wie ein geschlossenes Thema angezeigt wird?


----------

